# 2 Test shots or Proto-Type Bodies



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I got these from Bruce aka Bad Dawg's brother in law .They came in a lot of Bruce's stuff after he passed .Man oh man do I miss this guy .He was an awsome guy. We spent countless hours talking .He was going to hit the east coast and we were supposed to get together, but sadly he passed and I never got to meet him face to face but we spoke many many times. He passed in his cave doing what he loved!!! So I was thinking they were the prototype bodies for Tyco .What do you think. No mounts inside the Olds Stocker. 








This one is just plain cool!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

someone has been looking for that second body


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> someone has been looking for that second body


Oh yeah pal??? What's it worth you think?? What's it called??


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Bruce was a die-maker (not sure if correct terminology) at Tyco, up
until the Mattel deal (maybe just a little afterward)...

Sure can't explain the *no mounts* thing...

The open body looks like a Panoz, maybe...

I have some in red and white... Not sure if they came in any other colors...

John
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Resin on the 'bay...

Panoz Spyder...

#111915729721

.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Both very nice, Joe! Thanks for posting. I miss Bruce too. He did some amazing work. My most treasured IROC set are his repros of the T-Jet Wrecker










Finished out by my dear friend Bill Gilmore who we have also lost. A master modeler and chassis builder and the best friend you could ask for (he's the handsome guy in the white shirt on the right, not the beast in the dark shirt on the left)










I miss both of these guys.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Joe65...

Been wracking my brain about the open cockpit body and am 99.9999%
sure I got them from the guy who made the originals in the UK...

They were on a blister card, but weren't sold as a Panoz, due to
legal issues, I believe... Can't remember what they were sold as...

Was gonna dig out one, 'cause I thought I knew just where they were...

They weren't there  ...

I'll keep lookin'... I'll find a package sooner or later...

John
.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea Beast, I happen to have a bunch of his tow, stake and dump truck kits here .The last of Bruce's truck kits. I am saving them for Re-Casting. 

If anyone is up for casting them please ET me know and I'll hook you up with one of each .

D, I think Panoz sounds about right. When u find them, show us please.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

*The second body*

Yes it's modelled after a Panoz Spyder and originated from SlotCarsDirect in the UK. It's a proper injection-moulded body and was (still is?) available in red or white.

Best Google his site and email him about availability as I think he still has some but doesn't list them.

He did act as a distributor for them too, with numbers going to various re-sellers in the States, some making their way to Europe and Australia too.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Look close, those are the remnants of a Tyco mount.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

May Bruce was turning it into an AFX Oldsmobile. He converted several different TYCO bodies to AFX. We lost a true master when he passed.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*Only recommended for ages of 8 and up...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> ...When u find them, show us please...


.
Joe, I was wrong on the legal issues with Panoz...

No legal woes with Panoz...



























.

John


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Those mirrors are very vulnerable...


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

TK Solver said:


> Those mirrors are very vulnerable...


Yeah, sure do look vulnerable, TK... Like the old Aurora G*+* cars...

Don't have one opened handy to check if they are *flexible* or not...

The look like hard plastic...

Maybe Top Down will have the answer for us...

John
.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Funny cause both of those cars here in my possession have the mirrors in tact .Even the G-Plus from my childhood.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I have at least six of those bodies. All of the mirrors have been broken. They are hard plastic. The bodies are relatively heavy. They run on the chassis typically used with open wheelers.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Test Shots*

I bought a few of those bodies awhile back and put fantasy liveries on them. They ended up as prizes in Brownie374's Cancer benefit race last year. IMO the drivers head is way out of proportion on these bodies. The driver looks like a deep sea diver, Herman Munster, or the Unknown Comic.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Big heads and all, they look really good.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Super G Man said:


> I bought a few of those bodies awhile back and put fantasy liveries on them. They ended up as prizes in Brownie374's Cancer benefit race last year. IMO the drivers head is way out of proportion on these bodies. The driver looks like a deep sea diver, Herman Munster, or the Unknown Comic.


I thought those looked familiar!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

They're def trick ??


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Top Down said:


> Yes it's modelled after a Panoz Spyder and originated from SlotCarsDirect in the UK. It's a proper injection-moulded body and was (still is?) available in red or white.
> 
> Best Google his site and email him about availability as I think he still has some but doesn't list them.
> 
> He did act as a distributor for them too, with numbers going to various re-sellers in the States, some making their way to Europe and Australia too.


These Panoz LMP bodies were still available from Barry at SlotCarsDirect.com as of last month. I just bought a red one, and a white one from him along with several other parts. I posted what I got in this thread.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=397476&page=146

Post #2148


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The Panoz runs on a RT, or SRT narrow.




Bloody nice little car it is.

Like so many other things, I'll detail these someday soon I hope. 



These have SRT's in em.


----------

